# Debian sur disque externe firewire d'un Mac Mini



## Nico_Pern (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Le Mac Mini est un modèle "Late 2009" (donc intel) avec  une Nvidia 9400M. Je l'ai branché à un vieil écran CRT Iiyama Vision  Master Pro 410. Je voulais utiliser une Debian dessus sans absolument  rien toucher au disque interne (grosse contrainte). L'idée étant que je  puisse ensuite me déplacer avec mon disque et l'utiliser chez d'autres  utilisateurs de Mac Mini.

A noter que l'écran fonctionne  parfaitement quand je boote sur Mac OS X et qu'il fonctionne aussi  parfaitement sur une autre Debian avec carte graphique Intel.

Partant  d'un CD netinst de Squeeze (testing) l'installation s'est déroulée sans  aucun problème en utilisant une partition type 'msdos'. C'est ensuite  que cela se complique...

Déjà pour démarrer, il faut l'allumer  avec la touche 'Option' (ou 'Alt') appuyé. On se retrouve sur un écran  permettant de choisir son périphérique de démarrage. Je vois bien mon  disque firewire (identifié comme 'Windows' mais bon) mais il n'arrive  pas à trouver l'OS. Apparemment lorsqu'il démarre en mode 'BIOS  compatible', il recherche systématiquement les OS sur le disque interne  (cf http://www.crystalorb.net/mikem/linux_mbp_external.html).

Qu'à  cela ne tienne, je me bricole un CD permettant de booter sur le disque  firewire. Je verrai plus tard si j'arrive à faire sans.

Debian  démarre mais plante quelques secondes après (enfin il continue à  démarrer mais l'écran s'éteint). Après test avec un Live CD en mode  'failsafe', je vois qu'il faut passer l'option 'nomodeset' ou après  démarrage, on peut aussi enlever le pilote 'nouveau' car c'est lui qui  plante. Et j'arrive alors enfin sur l'écran de connexion de gdm !

Je suis avec le pilote 'vesa' et la résolution est max 800x600.
J'essaye  de forcer la résolution 1024x768 (on va commencer par ça) avec xrandr  mais il refuse ("screen cannot be larger than 800x600").

Bon je  me retrousse les manches et mets les caractéristiques de mon écran à la  main dans xorg.conf (en particulier HorizSync et VertRefresh). Je ne  sais pas dans quelle mesure ça marche encore avec l'automatisation de  Xorg.
Cette fois j'ai bien 1024x768 mais toujours à 60hz. J'essaye de  forcer avec xrandr la fréquence. Pas de message d'erreur mais c'est  toujours à 60hz.
J'essaye de donner la modeline dans xorg.conf. C'est  alors affiché 85hz dans le menu de configuration mais l'écran est  toujours à 60hz (ça doit envoyer de fausses informations d'état je  pense).

Je lis rapidement http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers  et je modifie xorg.conf pour tenter avec le pilote 'nv'. L'écran  s'éteint alors brusquement et ne veut plus se rallumer ! Je m'en sors à  l'aveugle en ouvrant une console et éteint avec 'poweroff' le PC. Je  branche le disque ailleurs pour corriger xorg.conf.

Comme je ne  peux pas utiliser le pilote 'nouveau' qui plante je me décide à tenter  le pilote propriétaire de Nvidia. Là j'arrive sur l'écran de connexion  avec une résolution de 1024x768 apparente mais le moniteur affiche  1600x1200 dans son panneau de 'debug' (ce qui est beaucoup trop haut  pour mon moniteur). Et on voit que l'image est brouillée de partout...  Bizarre...

J'essaye avec xrandr et celui-ci accepte tout plein de  résolution mais si la résolution apparente change, la résolution  effectivement reçue par mon moniteur est toujours 1600x1200.

Je suppose que l'EDID envoyée par mon écran est pas terrible.
Je  jette un oeil avec get-edid et effectivement j'ai un message d'erreur  "The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed"

Je  modifie xorg.conf pour ignorer EDID et me retrouve en 640x480 et cette  fois j'ai bien la même chose entre résolution apparente et résolution  reportée par le moniteur. Par contre la fréquence est différente (85 hz  supposée contre 60 Hz reportée par le moniteur)
et impossible avec xrandr de changer de résolution, j'ai le message d'erreur "screen cannot be larger than 640x480".

J'essaye avec "DynamicTwinView" à false, pas mieux.
Donc le problème est probablement dans les pilotes pour Nvidia. Je continue à tester...

En conclusion :


Le matériel Mac est bien supporté hormis la carte graphique Nvidia. Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
L'équivalent du BIOS sous Mac est verrouillé. Même pas possible de  booter un autre OS via USB ou Firewire. Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?
Je suis très déçu de n'avoir pu tester le pilote 'nouveau'. Vous avez le même soucis ?
Merci d'avance,


----------

